

Petition President Obama to force Ryan Bates to do new Railscasts - fdschoeneman
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/issue-executive-order-forcing-ryan-bates-do-new-railscasts/2zLNQyDf

======
fdschoeneman
Okay, I'm joking. Obviously. President Obama doesn't have this power. I think.

~~~
bhauer
> _President Obama doesn 't have this power. I think._

Perhaps not.

But perhaps this Ryan Bates fellow could be persuaded to do more casts if you
were to donate to charity on behalf of your interest [1]? Okay, I apologize,
just taking an opportunity to meekly hawk my side project. :)

[1] [https://www.brianstaskforce.com/](https://www.brianstaskforce.com/)

